# So, I'll be out shocking up fish on Friday night...



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a 75KW generator lined up and plan to head down to Tanners to do some shocking. Hopefully I'll find some big flatheads and blues I can harvest. Been a long time since I've had fresh fish for dinner. Besides, the pay lakes have had some terrible die-offs due to the high temps and they need to restock. I've heard of several cats over 80lbs dying since the beginning of August. Hopefully I'll shock up a few to replace them with. They bring pretty good money if you talk to the right person. 

Anybody want to go with me? It's a blast to see what other fish float up when you go by. I've seen several bass over 8 lbs in the past. 

UFM82


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ha ha ha thats funny


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

LMAO! NOW this is a good thread!


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

did you bump your head on something or just stand out in the sun a little to long this weekend?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I would like to stand on the bank and watch,don't want to be on the water with you & a big 75kw gen shocking fish and what ever else is around


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

Make sure you are in an aluminum boat too.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Get Er Done!!!!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Fastlane said:


> Make sure you are in an aluminum boat too.



Actually it doesn't matter, so long as you don't touch the water, you're grounded. I've went electroshocking several times, privately and always for research purposes. 

I have a friend who works for the state and does a lot of shocking on the lakes, rarley does he ever see big flatheads. Typically this is because they are deeper, and the electric current just doesn't penetrate that far.

This thread is funny


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Is it Leagal??????


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

that is some complete bull ****.......get a fishing pole...... and by the way it is illegal to sell fish to a paylake without a commercial license


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Okay UFM82, you got your first two catches with post 9&10. Now, are you practicing C&R...? LMAO


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

C&R  
LOL,hook.just goes to show,even when the bite is slow,if you keep the bait in the water long eneough when :T you're gonna get a taker or two sooner or later


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

misfit said:


> C&R
> hook.just goes to show,even when the bite is slow,if you keep the bait in the water long eneough when :T you're gonna get a taker or two sooner or later


That's too funny...!
You got it, Misfit. 300+views over several days...Ahhhhh! Patience is certainly a virture.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

LOL, I really hoped someone would jump on it. I thought that when I first saw the post, it would be a big hit right away. Also shows that no matter what you are :T with, use a lure that has consistently produced in the waters you are :T .


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

It just took time to get the fish to hit. 

I do, by the way, carry a Kentucky license. That means no limts on catfish. They are not classified as gamefish. Maybe I need to sell Candy Baby and get me a big aluminum sled with a couple 250 gallon livewells.  

UFM82

Big Game Hunter


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Im lost ,,,,,, this was just a post to see if people would become upset!!!!!




If soo some people have too much time on there hands,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Maybee this is why I am gunshy of these forums,,,,,,, Its a shame especiallly from a TEAM OGF member!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If that was the intent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


John


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

I take offense to being referred to as a fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

UFM82 meant nothing with his comparisons to fish. It is merely someone having a bit of fun. No real damage was done and he will have to go back to actually catching his catfish with a rod and reel...if he can. I think maybe his frustration of the fish winning the matchup got the best of him and prompted him to fish elsewhere.

Besides one of the great things about these forums is that nobody can see when we blush.


----------



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

yea i find it pretty sad. I used to post and always read the cat info on here and look at the pics. But notice this year from last year. no big fish shown. seems like people that are pro dont even waste there time here anymore lol but after seeing this post from ufm82 a ogf team member i can deff. see how this site is going to hell. 
josh


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

UFM82 IS NOT on the OGF staff in any fashion,nor has he ever been.
Thread closed!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

First of all UFM82 is not an OGF Team Member, not that it makes much difference. I don't think that any of the OGF Staff or mods would try to sucker guys into a trap such as UFM82. I am not saying what he did was damaging in any way but I agree that it would not be the type of thing to do from the perspective of the staff or mods.

Nevertheless what UFM82 did was harmless.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewis you are too quick...or I am too long-winded.


----------

